# Magia General > Entrevistas >  Alberto de Figueiredo.

## adri92

Muy buenas chicos.

Os dejo aquí una entrevista que he encontrado hecha a Alberto de Figueiredo, un joven y gran mago, de un humor impecable, muy simpático, que por si no todos saben quien és o no lo recuerdan, hace tiempo salió en un programa de televisión emitido en canales autonómicos llamado: "Shalakabula"

__________________________________________________  ________________________


*- Como todo buen artista se ha de tener una buena base. ¿Cuales fueron tus comienzos? ¿Como te abriste paso?*

No tengo muy claro a que se refiere concretamente esta pregunta, pero imagino que es a mis comienzos en el mundo de la magia profesional. Yo, curiosamente, no me formé, como tantos magos madrileños, haciendo innumerables pubs nocturnos, ya que en Madrid siempre hemos tenido una buena cantidad de garitos en los que pillar tablas. Yo fui cogiéndole el pulso al público trabajando contratado en centros comerciales, donde realizabas 7 u 8 pases diarios de 20 minutos, a voz en grito, y teniendo que currarte formar un grupo de gente y no relajar el ritmo para que los transeuntes no siguieran su paseo destino al Carrefur. Era como hacer magia en la calle, solo que no había que pasar la gorra al final. Esta etapa de mi vida mágica duró unos 5 años y, además de aprender mucho, compartí muchos hoteles con muchos magos/amigos con los que recordar con gran cariño aquella época.

*- Unos de los primeros juegos que viste sin todavia ser mago.*


El primer juego que recuerdo fue cuando teniendo 7 años mi vecino hizo desaparecer una moneda de 25 pesetas frotándola contra su antebrazo. Jamás volví a tener aquella sensación de magia absoluta.

*- El primer juego que realizaste fue...*


Dos años más tarde un compañero de clase me hizo aquel mismo juego y lo hizo tan mal que descubrí el secreto, con lo que me pasé haciendo exclusivamente ese juego hasta los 15 años. ¡¡¡Que alegría cuando acuñaron las monedas de 500!!!

*- Juego favorito en general.*


Menuda preguntita... La carta ambiciosa.

*- Supongo que has de tener alguna gran referencia, algún gran maestro al que admires. ¿De quien se trata?*


Maestros, tres: Ascanio, Tamariz y Gabi. Admiración y referencia, además de estos, hacia Williamson, Mac King, Jeff Hobson... y los nombro especialmente por ser el tipo de artista que a mi me atrapa, además de ser excelentes artistas.

*- ¿Ves buen nivel en España?*


Indudablemente, aunque creo que no somos una referencia tan clara como en la época dorada de Tamariz, Camilo, Carrol, etc. cuando el mundo entero nos miraba con absoluta admiración.

*- ¿Donde crees que esta el futuro de la magia española?*


Me parece que sigue estando en la magia de cerca; hay cosas que no cambiarán nunca (ojo: digo esto con el todo orgullo).

*- ¿Alguna anécdota a lo largo de tu vida mágica?*


Una que cuento a menudo:

El primer día que fui a casa de Arturo, con toda mi ilusión, me dijo: Hijo, con solo verte sujetar la baraja se que no tienes manos para esto. Años después le recordé su predicción y nos reímos juntos.
Se le echa de menos.

*- Motivo por el cual sigues adelante. ¿Que es lo que te incita a hacer magia?*


Me encanta crear material nuevo y ponerlo en práctica para verlo crecer desde cero delante del público. Adoro pelearme con una rutina hasta verla funcionar.

*- ¿Que tipo de magia es la que mas te gusta hacer?*


Me considero un mago todoterreno, y creo que me desenvuelvo especialmente bien haciendo magia de cerca y magia de salón. Con ambas disfruto sobremanera, aunque donde más cómodo me encuentro, ya que es lo que más hago, es sobre un escenario.

*- Mágicamente hablando, ¿que es lo que te gustaría hacer y por cualquier motivo no puedes?*


Me encantaría volar sin hilos, pero ni tengo poderes ni me gustan las drogas.

*- ¿Que aficiones completan tu tiempo libre?*


De unos años a esta parte soy un gran aficionado al póquer, dedicándole bastantes horas a estudiarlo en profundidad (y no hablo de trampas de juego). Pero tranquilos, no seré un mago más de los que se pasan al Lado Oscuro.

*- Por ultimo, si quieres añadir algún consejo o comentario este es tu momento.*


Si, solo uno: leed, leed y leed. Abajo el dvd. (Yo he venido aquí a hablar de mi libro -Umbral dixit-)

*Solo me resta decirte que ha sido un placer. Gracias.*

__________________________________________________  _____________________

Enlace: http://www.quierosersanto.com/cmi/in...p?topic=2219.0

----------

